# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Knocking down a exterior wall

## kev084

Hey guys im just wondering how i go about knocking down a wall that used to be an exterior wall but now has been opened up and goes into an extension, so basically i want to open up the house more by knocking down this wall, I've had an engineer come past and have a look and hes putting a report together on how big the steel beam has to be and roughly where it goes, but im wondering how i go about putting it in. 
any help would be greatly appreciated. 
Cheers 
kev

----------


## Bloss

You pay someone who knows how to do it . . . it is neither legal nor a sensible job for a novice IMO. Or find someone who has the requisite knowledge and experience to do it with you.  :2thumbsup:

----------

